# Knitting baby stuff at a young age



## caters (Jun 12, 2014)

I am 15 right now and knitting baby stuff.

When I was 9 I could cast on but I couldn't knit or purl(the pictures were too complicated)

When I was 12 I decided to start knitting again. It was during the winter that I started or at least close to it. It took me months to learn to purl correctly. Until then all my purls looked like this:

YO, P

Because of this I stuck to garter stitch for months.

After that I learned horizontal striping.

I then learned increases and decreases and so I was really ready to start knitting baby stuff.

I figured starting to knit baby stuff at a young age would mean less stress when I do become pregnant.

For every pattern I knit I plan to knit one in colors I think are feminine and one in colors I think are masculine so that I will have enough clothes for whatever gender my baby is when I have one.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 13, 2014)

Got any pictures of stuff you've knitted?

I've got a friend that knits. He'll swear up and down that cooking is a "woman's job", but turn around and spend an entire weekend knitting.


----------



## caters (Jun 13, 2014)

No I haven't taken any pictures yet of stuff I have knitted.


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 15, 2014)

If you ever take any pictures, I'd love to see it. That's a cool talent to have, and I imagine it's really tough.



popsprocket said:


> I've got a friend that knits. He'll swear up and down that cooking is a "woman's job", but turn around and spend an entire weekend knitting.


That made me burst into a fit of giggles. Cooking is for woman, but knitting is for everyone? That is a silly mindset.


----------



## caters (Aug 24, 2015)

Here are my booties. These were knitted recently with I Love This Yarn.

Girl set:



Boy set:



The smallest of each set is newborn size, the middle one is 3 months, and the largest one is 6 months. The ends still need to be woven in but I actually had to edit the Just Hatched Booties pattern to get rid of the unneeded hole from the knit and turn short rows. I think some ribbon, possibly an I cord ribbon would go very nice with these booties.


----------



## escorial (Aug 24, 2015)

knitting blows my mind...to me it is just as complex as physics...well done


----------



## Foxee (Aug 24, 2015)

Your baby will be very well outfitted! (someday) I crochet but never have gotten on to knitting. I'd like to, though. The booties are very cute.


----------



## caters (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks. I am thinking of using a 3 needle bind off to sew these and then weave all the ends in. Since my acrylic yarn tends to slip out of being woven in I do the same thing I would do for cotton yarn and that is separate the 4 ply yarn into 2 groups of 2 plies each when I reach a certain yarn length, weave those in until I reach a certain length, and then tie a knot and if needed trim it(not completely obviously because then it would untie).

If only spit splicing worked for acrylic. Then I could just wet the ends(which might also help prevent fraying), weave them in, and let the whole thing dry and I wouldn't have to worry about having to tie a knot.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 25, 2015)

Well done on starting so young. 

See if you can find a booklet that will show you all the different types of crochet stitches [there are not many types] and teach yourself to crochet.  Baby clothes that are crocheted are gorgeous, and so easy.

I made all the knitted/crocheted clothes for my babies in either creamy yellow or soft turquoise so they did for either gender.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Aug 25, 2015)

So cute! I know how to knit but I couldn't do anything like that. Looks great!


----------



## caters (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah I sometimes knit in gender neutral colors like white and yellow. Often however I will knit 2 sets of the same project, one for if I have a boy and another for if a have a girl.


----------



## Justine (Sep 5, 2015)

This is really cute, keep going! I wish I could knit...


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 5, 2015)

Don't forget gender neutral colors- like pastel green and yellow. 

My adopted mom taught me counted cross-stitch when I was young. So, kudos for learning this now. So few teens get into these hobbies. And they're a great way to spend the time. It's can also be therapeutic. I knew a woman who with crochet when she was stressed. She created some beautiful doilies.


----------



## SueC (Jul 27, 2017)

I think what you do is great and it will surprise you in years to come. I have been knitting since I was eight, and then I self-taught myself how to crochet when I was a teenager. I love both crafts. Knitting, especially, provides peace to your soul, once you learn how to do it well. Your rhythm will keep the stitches even. I have posted some pictures of what i do now. I never use a pattern; these are all my own. I think you gt to a point where you want to do something and it comes from your head and your heart. Keep knitting. One night when  you will be worried about one thing or another, you may find knitting helpful and you'll wind up with a blanket! I call mine "worry blankets" and even though no one else knows, it take my worries away. Also, be sure you are generous; give away as much as you can.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 13, 2017)

SueC said:


> I think what you do is great and it will surprise you in years to come. I have been knitting since I was eight, and then I self-taught myself how to crochet when I was a teenager. I love both crafts. Knitting, especially, provides peace to your soul, once you learn how to do it well. Your rhythm will keep the stitches even. I have posted some pictures of what i do now. I never use a pattern; these are all my own. I think you gt to a point where you want to do something and it comes from your head and your heart. Keep knitting. One night when  you will be worried about one thing or another, you may find knitting helpful and you'll wind up with a blanket! I call mine "worry blankets" and even though no one else knows, it take my worries away. Also, be sure you are generous; give away as much as you can.
> 
> View attachment 18988View attachment 18989




How utterly adorable! OOo the peach colored one, I love THAT hat! Both are absolutely exquisite! I taught myself to crochet and to read the directions to create baby sweaters, it was so much fun, and you are right, it is very relaxing... I have anxiety, and have spent many happy hours engrossed in creating... thank you so much for sharing your pics.


----------



## SueC (Sep 19, 2017)

You are too kind, Firemajic. It is so nice to hear from a like-minded soul when it comes to handwork. I don't know what I would do without it.


----------



## Abbey_S (Sep 19, 2018)

I have been trying to knit a blanket for my husband and I for years.  its in our wedding colors.  I'm pretty ok at knitting things that are square or rectangular in shape.  I've done a few baby blankets bu that is all.


----------

